# 中国电信的光猫会阻碍pptp连接吗？

## mathabstrction

中国电信的光猫会阻碍pptp连接吗？

----------

## shanpo

确定一下拨号获得的ip地址，如果不是公网ip，无法使用pptp。

----------

## laconism

我家的不会

----------

